# TK's House of GIF's



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)

Post your favorite .gif's here folks, and be mesmerized! (Please, keep the gifs appropriate!)







Pet Washing Machine, only in Japan!






Friendzoned!






Here, let me get the door for you!






I am a Christmas Tree, short and stout. BOO!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## koshergrl (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)

Fuck this place in particula....NOPE!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 3, 2014)

This is a painting.  I'm looking for a couple of others I've seen before, they look like photos.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 3, 2014)

The artist is Matthew Cornell.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> This is a painting.  I'm looking for a couple of others I've seen before, they look like photos.



That's insane...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)

I beg of you, DON'T kick the vending machine. Just ask for your money back!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## asaratis (Feb 3, 2014)

.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)

Wait for me Andy!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)

[MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 4, 2014)

koshergrl said:


>


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 4, 2014)

It's Hammertime!


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## asaratis (Feb 5, 2014)

...or just feel like being alone...












.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 6, 2014)

TK trying out for the Summer Olympics...






10/10


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 7, 2014)

Not really a gif.  But it will make you laugh.  



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2AU2xu3CeQ]Martin Short going for Olympic gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 8, 2014)

For the GOOOOAAAALL----NOPE!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 8, 2014)

Please, no touching on the first date!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 8, 2014)

[MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]

This is how a fat man like me should be used. As an icebreaker!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 8, 2014)

Evil Knieeeeevel ---- NOPE!


----------



## asaratis (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## aaronleland (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Feb 13, 2014)

It doesn't matter how slow you go. You can still faceplant.


----------



## Connery (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2014)

Honey!!! I think Fido has gotten into the blinds again!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2014)

Mothra, the early years:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mothra, the early years:



Damn! [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION] will love that!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mothra, the early years:
> ...



A female Atlas Moth if I'm not mistaken, the nomenclature is _Attacus Atlas_.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2014)

Whatever it is, it's gorgeous.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mothra, the early years:
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2014)

Might want to stick to paper airplanes, dude:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2014)

In Soviet Russia, you no pay parking fee, you no have car!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 16, 2014)

Like an island floating in the sky:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 16, 2014)

Time to come in, Spot! .....NOPE!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>



Dude was lucky. And he got it all with one shot, to boot!!


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 18, 2014)

Hydrogen bubbles igniting


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 18, 2014)

This is just sexy


----------



## Bill Angel (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday George!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 19, 2014)

Holding in a Fart all day and finally getting home


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 26, 2014)

Wake up, sleeping beauty!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)

Surfboard vs. Man.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)

No Baseball for you!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)

Insurance fraud on Aisle 9!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)

After the Death Star was destroyed, Darth Vader was never the same:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)

Honey? What did you feed the cat last night?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 27, 2014)

*You don't have to be a movie buff to know who this guy was: *





[the late, great John Wayne] 



*You don't have to follow the martial arts to know who this guy was:*





[the late, great Bruce Lee]


*You don't have to be a musician to know who this guy was: *





[the late, great Elvis Presley]


*But if you've never followed competition shooting, you've most likely never heard of this guy: *












[the late, great Bob Munden]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)

Splish splash I was... HEY WTF KID?! WAIT NOT THE BATH AFFFHGHH!! LEMME OUT LEMME OUT! Son of bitch! That's cold!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)

Someone call the Priest! Ask him to get the Holy Water!


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)

Here, have a watermelon:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow, that's ham fisted:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome to the real world, kid:


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 2, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>



Is the shovel okay?


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Is the shovel okay?



Hope so. And I suspect he was more than happy he didn't land on the shovel.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 7, 2014)

No using the force on my bridge! GTFO and make it so!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 7, 2014)

It's a trap!


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks like TK's got Da Boop by the short hairs....again!


----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

I like this one, I save it for a really good Sunshine flame thread, not the systematic abuse that Stinky and the hag squad engage in.  Sad, it's been so long since there has been a good flame thread rather than their systematic abuse.  So I will post it here for you.




​


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 15, 2014)

And I like this one:


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>


You have to have nerves of steel to stand for that shot.  lol


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 15, 2014)

Da Boop spotted putting oil into he motor!.....


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

Brad Pitt dancing.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

A young Republican teaching a liberal teacher!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 20, 2014)

LSD trip anyone?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 23, 2014)

Some mothers care more about their offspring than others!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 23, 2014)

Talent, on loan from GOD?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Nasty!


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Shocking!


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 21, 2014)

A Democ*RAT* showing how easy it is to steal the very food the middleclass eats from their mouths!


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> Shocking!


And so...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


>



Owww


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Beat It!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Adventures of the Bedsheet Assassin


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Motor oil. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't know whether to feel sorry for the beanbag... or the cat


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Red Dot of Doom vs. Dog


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

But, but the human said we aren't allowed in there... wait... WAIT! DON'T! Not in the water you stupid fucking dog!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Time to shave, shrimp!


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 23, 2014)

Kermit the Frog here:


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)

_



_


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)

_



_


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)

_



_


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

Politics....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

You're drunk as fuck woman! How the hell did you get up there? Oh... wait, nevermind.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

Jet liner vs. Humans


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

We Ukranians be driftin', Russians hatin'


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

Shitshitshitshit!


----------



## pacer (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

Fuck.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

Chuck Norris Jenga. He wins in one move.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

And Lo, when the Blood Moon shall appear...


----------



## pacer (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 25, 2014)

Another Luddly Rant!


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

This is sooooo cute...a kitty begging for food.


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 7, 2014)

_




_


----------



## Vigilante (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 9, 2014)

_



_


----------



## Vigilante (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 12, 2014)

_



_


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

Haha! Can't catch me! Pull up yo pants, foo!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

Hahahaha! Wiiipe Out!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

Someone get the holy water.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

No Photographs!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

Wake Up! It might be Monday and all, but damn, it ain't that bad.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

They called Chuck Norris.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

Here comes the boom!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

Screw Gillette, this is the 10,000 volt way to shave!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2014)

You should have left me in Bikini Bottom, beotch!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

_



_


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, hubby was walking by as I was looking at the last page and he stopped and started busting up...then demanded I do every damn page. Good job! He had a good cackle before heading to bed.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)

_



_


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## House (Sep 1, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>



That's so awesome.


----------

